# Grim & Perilous Studios announces its next game: TETSUBŌ Grim & Perilous RPG



## Daniel D. Fox (Oct 8, 2018)

The first edition of the long-lost role-playing game *TETSUBŌ* – originally submitted to Games Workshop in 1986 for the world of Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay  – will be launched by Grim & Perilous Studios in 2019. Branded *TETSUBŌ** Grim & Perilous RPG, *it will bring players into a grim & perilous world of feudal Japanese-inspired adventure, powered by the ZWEIHÄNDER d100 system.







Grim & Perilous Studios’ founder Daniel Fox said, "Like many fans of early Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and collector of White Dwarf Magazine, I was excited to hear about the Old World’s expansion into the East. However, it never came to be, as priorities shifted at Games Workshop. It wouldn’t be until decades later that we would learn the story of how the script for *TETSUBŌ* was rejected by the brand team. Extensively researched by the famed writers of Fabled Lands and Dragon Warriors, Dave Morris and Jamie Thomson then moved onto other projects. Over time, an early draft of* TETSUBŌ* made its way onto the internet, drawing many fans into the unrealized world of Yamato. As an unapologetic fan of samurai cinema and _jidaigeki_ period drama, I wanted to do something with their masterful script. And, as MAIN GAUCHE wrapped, the course was clear – I had to find a way to make this long-lost treasure a reality."







"After several email exchanges with Dave and Jamie, we came to an agreement to bring *TETSUBŌ** Grim & Perilous RPG* to publication. Dave spent weeks digging out previously-unseen manuscripts from his attic, and painstakingly scanned them into PDF format for our content team to crawl through. It is truly an honor to work with Dave and Jamie, using fresh designs and all-new content bolted onto the rules chassis of the ZWEIHÄNDER d100 system. Grim & Perilous Studios has a deep understanding and reverence for the culture presented in the work, and we cannot wait to take on this exciting project. We will reveal more about our plans in the coming months, which you can follow on our home page, at our Facebook or on Twitter.”


Please help us share this announcement online using these hashtags _#TetsuboRPG_ _#GrimAndPerilous_ _#ZweihanderRPG_







*About Grim & Perilous Studios*
Grim & Perilous Studios is a US-based skunkworks for game design. They were celebrated at GenCon 2018 by winning the Gold ENnie for Best Game and Product of the Year with ZWEIHÄNDER Grim & Perilous RPG. They also published MAIN GAUCHE – a first official supplement to their breakout hit ZWEIHÄNDER. The studio specializes in developing games with an old school feel & new school appeal. Learn more at https://grimandperilous.com and http://tetsuborpg.com


*About Dave Morris*
Dave Morris is a British author of game books, novels and comics, and a designer of computer games. His bibliography includes Dragon Warriors, Empire of the Petal Throne, Fabled Lands, Fighting Fantasy and over seventy other novels. Dave is a frequent collaborator with Jamie Thomson.
*About Jamie Thomson*
Jamie Thomson is a British author of computer games, novels and game books. His works include Fabled Lands, Fable III, Fighting Fantasy books, Warrior Kings I & II and working as an editor on White Dwarf Magazine. Jamie won the Roald Dahl Funny Prize 2012 for the first in his kids series of novels, Dark Lord: The Teenage Years.


*Download the full press kit and imagery here*


----------

